# Re: Inventory Management



## sll1966 (Dec 15, 2011)

_Mod. note: Originally posted as a comment to the collaborative article http://www.controlbooth.com/wiki/Collaborative+Articles:Inventory+Management ._

Amen. As the new manager for the auditorium (an by association: the scene/costume shop), may plan is to write an open source database system for inventory, and checkin/checkout processing.
Has anyone already found one, or written one? I am planning on using a XAMPP based approach which will let me use a web browser for the screens i develop.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 15, 2011)

Google search of Sourceforge


----------

